

WhatsApp and Apple need to agree how to share data with British spies - bootload
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/technology-firms-like-whatsapp-and-apple-need-to-agree-how-to-share-data-with-british-spies-says-former-head-of-mi6-9990797.html

======
tomtoise
It still blows my mind they're pushing for stuff like this when it's been
admitted already that the Paris terrorists, Lee Rigby's killer and other such
perpetrators were already under surveillance by intelligence agencies. They
already had all the data they needed, they just didn't leverage it correctly.

There's just no legitimate reason to increase surveillance powers even more.
This is a weak, weak argument.

~~~
fwn
Reason is not a policy paradigm. Political decisions aren't usually made
because of reason, but power.

After a shocking event political agents try to adjust their communication to
fit said event. In this case it worked better for surveillance than for e.g.
fast-food deregulation.

